# Facebook Recent Searches



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

So I'm just venting here - not asking for advice.
Just more sh!t to strengthen my resolve to go to Costa Rica.

My slvt wife finally gave me her hotmail login info and I was able to use that to login to her facebook without her knowledge. I searched through her messages and friends list and all that. Nothing out og the ordinary or suspicious. 

But then I just clicked on the recent searches tab and guess what the number 1 most recent search was? Her POS AP!

I remember reading those WW posts on SI and I thought oh my God! The fvcking slvt is thinking about her AP!

I guess I shouldn't be so p!ssed off - I was her second most recent search.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

americansteve said:


> I guess I shouldn't be so p!ssed off - I was her second most recent search.


My guess is that her searches on her affair partner and her searches on you were for 2 completely different reasons.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

@Mclane

Meaning what exactly?


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

Actually I do have a question.
Is there any way to determine the date the search was made?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

americansteve said:


> Actually I do have a question.
> Is there any way to determine the date the search was made?


If I remember right find her "activity log", that will list her recent searches, likes, posts etc. with dates if I recall. There's a couple of ways to get there depending on if you're using the app or the Web etc. I just clicked "edit" on the recent search page.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

americansteve said:


> Actually I do have a question.
> Is there any way to determine the date the search was made?


Assuming you are on a computer, when you click your cursor into the recent searches field, you'll get a list of the most recent. Between the text box for input and the history list in small font there is the title 'recent searches' on the left and 'edit' on the right. Click edit and you'll get a full list of searches including the date they were made (and all dates if she visited multiple times (unless she has deleted them).


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

americansteve said:


> @Mclane
> 
> Meaning what exactly?


Meaning she's searching on the other man because she's interested in him, and what he's doing.

She's searching on you to keep an eye on you and maybe look for things she can use against you in a contested litigated divorce.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

@Mclane



> She's searching on you to keep an eye on you and maybe look for things she can use against you in a contested litigated divorce.


It's true - she has a folder in her hotmail account called "Proof" which has facebook texts between me and a friend talking about where to find weed in Indianapolis. It turns out it's impossible! 

In her Chinese world-view, smoking weed is just as bad as shooting up heroin.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Look on the bright side...at least you didn't find "how to kill my husband and get away with it"...

You have that going for you!

What sucks is you live in Indianapolis and can't find weed....LOL


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

americansteve said:


> But then I just clicked on the recent searches tab and guess what the number 1 most recent search was? Her POS AP!
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be so p!ssed off - I was her second most recent search.


When it comes to relationships. If you ain't first, you're last.

Second place = Plan B


----------

